# DRO on mini-mill - anyone have these?



## mfarris

Has anyone installed these on their mini mill?  I'm thinking of installing one of these on all three axis of my mini mill, and was wondering if anyone has gotten any good results from them.  Would also love to see some pics of installation.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Stainless-Steel-Remote-Digital-Readout/T24361


----------



## V 45

I have put them on all 3 axis and have to say...I like them a lot !! Good for the home shop without spending $500.00 to $800.00 or whatever on a glass scale set-up. I will post a couple pics after work. The batteries in mine are still running strong after about 9 months. The spare set still in package !! I don't have any issues with the units turning off or things of that nature.
 V 45


----------



## mfarris

Thanks so much V 45.  I am really intrigued by the price of these, so I'm glad to hear they do a descent job for the money.  Really looking forward to seeing pics of how you installed them so I can perhaps do the same to mine.



V 45 said:


> I have put them on all 3 axis and have to say...I like them a lot !! Good for the home shop without spending $500.00 to $800.00 or whatever on a glass scale set-up. I will post a couple pics after work. The batteries in mine are still running strong after about 9 months. The spare set still in package !! I don't have any issues with the units turning off or things of that nature.
> V 45


----------



## sssfox

I have a pair on the X and Y axes on my LatheMaster LMT25L mill.  I installed them a couple of months ago.  I haven't had as good luck with the batteries, I'm already on my second set.  Mine don't ever turn themselves off.

I'm really glad I bought them and I don't know how I ever got along without them.

Steve Fox


----------



## V 45

Here are a couple pics for you...






 I made a couple of blocks to mount and used the existing tapered block for the stop. I copied that from another site...modder.


I mounted the readout on the motor cover (I cut it to cool it better)


----------



## V 45

Here is another one...











The Z was pretty straight forward...just made a z bracket from aluminum with a little spacer behind it.
  Hope these help.
  Dave


----------



## Lance

I bought one of these and have been happy with it's performance.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/XYZ-3-AXIS-...736?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ca3108978
Batteries last about 6 months. I like the large display, eyesight isn't what it used to be.


----------



## mfarris

Thanks for the pics V 45.  I plan to so something to my x2 very soon.


----------



## V 45

mfarris said:


> Thanks for the pics V 45.  I plan to so something to my x2 very soon.


 
Your Welcome !!!
 V 45


----------



## mfarris

Also V 45, is that  a 12" DRO on your Y axis?  I'm asuming I would only need a 6" on my X2 since I only have about 4" of travel anyway, although it looks like maybe perhaps a 12" would be easier to mount the way you mounted yours.


----------



## V 45

The Y and X axis are both 12"..The Y was cut down a little to fit. The 6 would have been too short. You can cut these with a dremel cut-off wheel in no time !! My X axis was a 24 and cut about an inch off that one.


----------



## hacklordsniper

I just finished putting the IGAGING on my mill few days ago, month before i put them on my lathe, very happy with them and i checked them with a good quality dial indicator and they are quite accurate. It not a DRO system with all bells & whistles as offered by OEM but for costs 10 times less

Here is some pictures:


----------



## sssfox

Here are a couple of pictures of my machine.  I used the 6" scale for the Y axis.  My total travel with the DROs installed is about 5" on the Y.  I installed the X axis DRO on the back of the table because my power feed cutoff switch is on the front.  I made brackets from sheet aluminum for the sensors and used the included brackets for the scales.

The first picture is the back left corner of the table and shows both the DROs.  The second picture shows the power feed cutoff switch housing.  Since I took these pictures, I added an aluminum swarf guard over the X axis DRO and leveled the power feed switch housing so it doesn't stick up above the table.  I also added wire looms to protect the wiring.


----------



## canadianhorsepower

I dont know why would someone bother using these cheapy one when you can get the real stuff for less I purchace these about one year ago. The brand is Diltron one is a 2 axes for my lathe and a 3 axis for my mill
the 3axes with all the cable mounting hardware scale cost me 350.00 us
Ive install a data switch and Im changing the input from my big lathe to my Taig lathe. I didnt do it with the mill cause my small mill is CNC and it came with it


----------



## sssfox

Where did you find those?  

I just did a search and they don't come up.  When I was looking for a set, the cheapest I could find were about $700 for a 2-axis unless I bought directly from China.  I could get those for about $400 and they had mixed reviews.  I couldn't even find a 2-axis display for $350!

That's why people are looking for a cheaper solution.  I've seen people that spent more for the DROs than they did on their mill.

I admit that they are worth it, I just couldn't justify the cost.


----------



## canadianhorsepower

You are here: 

This is Shars tool page and this dro set is EXACTELY the same the only difference THE STICKER FOR THE NAME BRAND 	

Machinery Toolholding & Workholding
 >
Machinery Accessories
 >
Digital Readouts
 >
DRO Mill Package 3 Axis Glass Scales quill mill
*8" x 20" x 6" 3 axis Dro digital readout glass linear Quill Milling Package*



*Product Pricing*

Your Price:$705.00Availability:Quantity:In stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Add to CartE-mail Me When This Item Goes In Sale

Click on Thumbnails to Enlarge Photos
Print this Page
Send page to a friend


----------



## sssfox

That's one of the sets I found for $700.

Are you saying these go on sale for 50% off?


----------



## canadianhorsepower

yes sir the controller itself No scale is 135.00 and you can purchase rotary encoder in state for 35 to 55 a pieces
if you don't want the big scale


----------



## Blue_Rock

How about these 3-axis Sinos for about $400? I've a 2-axis Sino for my lathe and it works great.


----------



## black85vette

Eagle America has the inexpensive ones on sale here:

Low cost DRO

Under $150 for 3 scales.   I have had mine on my X2 mill for several years now and they still work great.   One warning though.  They DO NOT like swarf.   I fabricated some clear plastic shields for my X and Y and had no problems.


----------



## canadianhorsepower

this is a copy of my order if you look at it you will see a 108:00 shipping fee with DHL taht was my choice
the Sino package you posted ALSO come from China some shipping fee will be added. what you posted is what you buy in states for 700.00


*Seller*:Chengdu DitronOpto-Electronics Equipment Ltd.

*Address*:NO.9 4thsection,Renmin South Rd,Chengdu Sichuan China

*Post code*:610041

*Tel*:86-28 85480905

*Fax*:86-28 85737897

*DESCRIPTION*​ *&#36135;&#29289;&#21517;&#31216;&#21450;&#35268;&#26684;*​ *quanlity*
*&#25968;&#37327;*
*unit price*
*&#21333;&#20215;&#65288;USD&#65289;*
*TOTAL PRICE*
*&#24635;&#20215;&#65288;USD&#65289;*
Linear scale DC10-160mm
1​ 53​ 53​ Linear scale DC10-310mm
1​ 53​ 53​ Linear scale DC10-610mm
1​ 57​ 57​ Digital readout D60-3m
1​ 120​ 120​ Shipping cost (DHL)
108​ Paypal  fee 
15.8​ Total price(USD)
406.8​


----------



## cfellows

I installed these on my Enco round column mill/drill.  They are kind of fragile and the numbers are hard to read.  I finally took them off when they quit working.  Some folks might find them to be OK.  I'd rather wait until I can afford a good DRO with glass scales.  In the meantime, I installed good stops on the X-Axis and plan to do the same on the Y-Axis.  This solves a lot of the problems you might need a DRO for.

Just my $.02 worth...

Chuck


----------



## ZipSnipe

Any updates on these Igaging DRO's, how they holding up?


----------



## Chriske

Hi,

what about this DRO. I think it's a neat solution.
http://www.caliper2pc.de/en_index.html
Someone uses these. I'd like to buy a pair.

Chris


----------



## chipenter

I have fitted to both lathe and mill makes it so much easier iff one is metric and the other imperial  .


----------



## Jochen

How about this : http://www.thedrostore.com/

Jochen


----------



## ZipSnipe

Looks similar Jeff but not Igaging DRO.  I have heard good reviews, but would like to know now that some time has passed how the Igaging ones are holding up.


----------



## pmoose

ive had the accuremote version scales on my mill (x & y only) for over a year and they are still holding up extremely well; even under heavy swarf sometimes. I previously had Igaging scales, which the main beam is made of aluminum instead of stainless with the accuremote variants, but got rid of them because the beam started to wear over the course of about a year. Also, the precision on the accuremote version is great. You can buy them from anytime tool.com


----------



## canadianhorsepower

try to beat this offer

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-ax...machine-grinding-machine-lathe/648665214.html


----------



## ZipSnipe

I see two problems with that DRO CanadianHorsePower,

It doesn't say if scales are included or even how long they would be and the other problem for me anyway is that it is 250v

But other than that it looks like a sweet deal, guess ya just would have to take a chance and see what they send ya.


----------



## petertha

Yah. Kind of looks like the display box only... or very short scales  Its amazing how inexpensive these things are getting.

*Packaging Details *
Weight:1.5kg (3.307lb.)Package Size:32cm x 24cm x 8cm (12.60in x 9.45in x 3.15in)


----------



## ZipSnipe

Right now my problem is choosing between the Igaging(black ones) and the Accuremote(blue ones).  The Accuremotes claim better accuracy. But all the reviews I have read about the Igaging is that they are pretty spot on.


----------



## ulfw

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Measurement/Standard-Digital-Readouts here is what I´m thinking of to put into my mill


----------



## ZipSnipe

Well I bought the Accuremote DRO's from Grizzly, I am pretty happy with it and it is dead on accurate. The X axis was fairly easy to install, the Y axis however took one and half days to install, very challenging. The only thing that worries me is the wires as they are the weak point and a drop piece of steel would easily damage them.


----------



## ZipSnipe

Well 2 weeks in and the DRO's are still working great.  My only problem and it isn't the fault of the DRO's is that they don't turn off by themselves. So I imagine I will be eating up some batteries and I see a power adapter mod here in the future.


----------



## SilverSanJuan

Good to hear, Zip!  I'm looking at the same ones.  What model/brand is your X2.  I have the LMS X2, but your X-Y table looks different from mine.

Todd


----------



## ulfw

Hi, here is some Pictures http://ulfwilen.com/dro.htm of how I have done it on my AMA 16VF with  the stuff I baught from http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Measurement/Standard-Digital-Readouts 
I am now just waiting for the displays wich is out of stock for the moment.
Ulf


----------



## ZipSnipe

Todd mine is a mil I built using the x2 head and an xy table from Grizzly


----------



## ZipSnipe

Nice lil mill, Ulf !!!  The display makes a huge difference.  I will put having a DRO on a mill top priority for anyone who gets a mill.


----------



## SilverSanJuan

Very interesting, Zip.  Thanks for the picture and clarification.  Just need to save some pennies now so I can get the DRO's.


----------



## Paulsv

ZipSnipe said:


> Well 2 weeks in and the DRO's are still working great.  My only problem and it isn't the fault of the DRO's is that they don't turn off by themselves. So I imagine I will be eating up some batteries and I see a power adapter mod here in the future.


 
Interesting that you find that a problem, and my biggest complaint with my IGaging scales is that the DRO display turns off every 5 minutes.    On the other hand, I just did my first battery replacement after a year of using them, so it's not all bad.  One other problem with the IGaging scales is that the liquid crystal display is hard to read, unless the light hits them right, and you are looking at them head-on.  That cuts down on your options on how to mount the displays.  Other than that, they have worked well for me.  The accuracy on mine is about exactly what they advertised.  On the X, I lose a couple or three thousandths over 6 inches compared to the dials,  but the Y is always within .001 of what the dials show.  I've never checked with guage blocks to see which is more accurate.


----------



## techonehundred

I have two different IGaging dro's.  One is the black display with the aluminum bar and the other is the more expensive  Blue display with the stainless steel bar.  As for the turn off problem, the black display turns off after 3 minutes :wall:, but the blue one does not turn off.  I really do like the blue one much better.


----------



## Max762

I have the black display models, mine do not turn off.


----------

